# Guide for beginners...coming in at the end of the season.



## BiteSizedNinja (May 19, 2021)

Hello all, 

I'm curious if anyone has any pointers for someone who's fairly new to hunting morels? Something you wish someone had told you when you starting searching for morels, perhaps? I know that I'm starting at the end of this season (Central US), but any tips will certainly be appreciated & duly noted for future adventures ;-) Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dtails (May 10, 2017)

I'd say scouting is #2 but tree identification is #1. I like to find new spots for next year while the season is wrapping up. Look for big yellows! And I do like to Carry a digital thermometer to check soil temps, once I find some I like to check soil temps and see exactly what's going on.. 

Remember when you're out looking for morels, they don't grow up in the trees keeping yourself focused on the ground to and from your spots is key in my opinion! And always I mean always when you do find that one look around yourself and try to emulate at scenario in other parts of the woods or other locations... 

Good luck and watch your step!


----------

